# تصميماتي لبعض القديسين



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ازيكم يا احلى اعضاء في اروع منتدى​ 
من فترة مش بعيدة صممت شوية صور لبعض القديسين اتمنى يعجبوكم​ 
وبركتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معانا امين​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبــــــــــــع :download:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أتمنى فعلا يكونوا عجبوكم

أذكروني في صلواتكم

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ام ميكو 
بجد كانت وحشانى تصميماتك العسل دى 
وبجد تسلم ايدك تحفففففففففففففففففففففة
ربنا ينمى موهبتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*رووعه جداا يا فراشه
تسلم ايديكي
وحمد الله ع السلامه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ​
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ام ميكو
> بجد كانت وحشانى تصميماتك العسل دى
> وبجد تسلم ايدك تحفففففففففففففففففففففة
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك​



و وحشتني تعليقاتك الجمييييييييييلة دي وتشجيعك ليا

ميرسي حبيبتي كلك زووووووووووق ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

التصميمات تحفففففففففففففففففففه بجد
تسلم ايدك ياعسل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> التصميمات تحفففففففففففففففففففه بجد​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياعسل​


 ميرسي يا جميل ​


----------



## athanasuos_1 (29 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

صورة جميلة والاية رووووووووووعة

ميرسي كتير لمرورك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت بقول يارب الاقى صورة جديدة للمتنيح قدس ابونا بيشوى كامل فى موضوع صور القديسين...
هل ممكن أحطها فى توقيعى...؟؟
وبجد تصميمات فوق الرووووووووووعة
سلام ونعمه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعاااااااا ممكن 

ميرسي جدا على كلامك الجميل ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

صور اكثر من روعة يا فراشة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا احلى ديانة ​


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

والله زمان يا رووووووم ايه فى تصميماتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اة يا رتوت اتوحشت التصميمات جدا جدا جدا

كل وقت والتاني اما افضى وميكو نايم كدا اصمم حاجة وجمعتهم ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

صور جميلة جدا ميرسى كتير ليكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> jesus.my.life ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ​



ولكم انى تايم يا فراشه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جداا يا فراشه
> تسلم ايديكي
> وحمد الله ع السلامه​*




*ردي شفاف ولا ايه :t9:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ردي شفاف ولا ايه :t9:​*


 هههههههههههههه

لا مختش بالي منة بامانة اوعى تزعل يا مايكل 

انت عارف انت اخويا

وميرسي جدا على تنبيهك واهتمامك 

وميرسي على الرد الجميل ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووعة يا فراااااشة

والايات ايضاً مناسبة وروعة

تسلم الايادي 

الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير يا كليمو 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مختش بالي منة بامانة اوعى تزعل يا مايكل
> 
> ...




*ولايهمك يا فراشه
نعديها المره دي
عشان خاطر الواد ميكوو
ربنا يخليكم لبعض​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا تصميماتك يا فراشتى
كلهم اجمل من بعض
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا دون دون يا غالي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2010)

_*عقدينا انتي بتصمياتك دي 
كل ما الواحد يتعلم حاجه تحبطيه بالاحدث 
حلوين يختي احرقي دمنا بس انتي ​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2010)

يا عم دي صور ثابتة وعادية خالص مافيهاش اي حاجة ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا عم دي صور ثابتة وعادية خالص مافيهاش اي حاجة ​



بس جامده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> بس جامده


 
الله يخليك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله يخليك​



شانكس :gy0000:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه يا تحفة​


----------

